# Raleigh Canadian ?



## ZZ3Malibu

Can anyone give me any info on this bike, Couldnt find any on the net about it. Serial number on BB is 6619 no letters or other numbers on the bike.


----------



## Aluyasha

Raleigh did make some bikes in Canada. They also had a few factories in other countries like england (obviously) and new zealand.
The frame shape is called a "camel back". I have found they are a little harder to find than the daimond frames. Looking up a camel back might help your search.


----------



## rhenning

I would agree with all of what the second poster said.  My one problem with camel back frames is they were made so they could have a very short seat tube which means they are for short riders.  I had one but at 6 feet tall there was no way I could ride it.  Roger


----------



## Aluyasha

rhenning said:


> I would agree with all of what the second poster said.  My one problem with camel back frames is they were made so they could have a very short seat tube which means they are for short riders.  I had one but at 6 feet tall there was no way I could ride it.  Roger




That would be fine for me, I am 5' 2". lol


----------



## Gary Mc

Don't know much about these but thats a really nice Raleigh with beautiful paint!!!!!  Hope you get her back on the road.


----------



## OldRider

For a fact Raleigh had a fac tory in Canada, mostly British components though..........heres my 1959 ladies Raleigh 3 speed, badged as an Eatons Glider.


----------



## vincev

Old Rider,Dave is on line so dont leave that in your yard.


----------



## ZZ3Malibu

I had taken the rear wheel off this bike when i got it . Never paid any attention to the size. So last night i found the wheel its a 28 x 1 1/2 single speed coaster. Looks like a drop center rim. Does anyone have a front wheel like this type? Will post pics of the rim later


----------



## sailorbenjamin

Is there a bead seat diameter listed on that tire?  In England, 28x1 1/2" tires have a 635mm bead seat diameter.  In Canada, 28x1 1/2" tires have a 622mm BSD.  An English bike made in Canada could be either, I guess.  Look closely at the tire and see if either of those numbers come up.  If not, hold it up next to a modern "700" wheel.  If the rim is the same diameter then it's the smaller size, which is kinda nice cause most modern hybrid bikes use that size and it's easy to get.  The bigger ones aren't hard to get but the selection isn't as nice.
Never seen a 28" camel back myself.  Very interesting.  What's the seat tube length?


----------



## ZZ3Malibu

Seat tube is 20 inches, The rear tire is a Dunlop Champion 28 x 1 1/2 made in Britain for F25 rim. With no MM spec that i could find. The hub is Reslion coaster brake single speed.


----------



## sailorbenjamin

Well according to this chart, you've got the larger, English kind;
http://sheldonbrown.com/tire-sizing.html
And, oddly enough, this guy just posted a Truimph over at the C+V;
http://www.bikeforums.net/showthread.php/846805-trying-to-figure-out-the-year-of-my-triumph-bicycle


----------



## Tom Everett

*im the guy  with the triumph camelback*

my understanding that triumph made this bike in the mid 30's?
 i have a perry   rear hub


----------



## sailorbenjamin

Yeah, I just looked up Triumph on Wikipedia.  I guess I was pretty wrong about their history.  They go back to the 1880:eek:  I wonder which company I was thinking of when I wrote that...or what I was smoking.


----------



## ZZ3Malibu

I think mine is more likely from late 50`s early 60`s like to no more info on that girls bike posted in the other forum.


----------



## mre straightbar

*ive got one too*



Tom Everett said:


> my understanding that triumph made this bike in the mid 30's?
> i have a perry   rear hub




Its my daily driver
Pics?


----------



## mre straightbar

*mine*





28 wheels/ drumbrakes
upgraded from cottered bb


----------



## Greg M

Looks very similar to my '63 Triumph 3spd


----------



## mre straightbar

*does yours have a grease zert on bottom  bracket*



Greg M said:


> Looks very similar to my '63 Triumph 3spd
> 
> View attachment 133994




Wondering if its common


----------



## Greg M

I really don't know.  Mine is the only one I've seen in person, and there's very little information to be found on the web.  It took some digging to determine that it's a Canadian made raleigh model 99 badged as a Triumph.


----------



## SirMike1983

Greg M said:


> Looks very similar to my '63 Triumph 3spd
> 
> View attachment 133994




Interesting bike. It has the rear facing drops and long wheelbase of a full roadster, but a camel back frame and small size of a juvenile type Raleigh. 

I tend to group these in the Raleigh "export" market line. The internet is awash in US/UK spec Raleigh Sports and DL-1 bicycles. However, Raleigh made many "oddball" models for markets outside Britain and the US. Raleigh was adept at adapting their bicycles to the needs of each particular country. For example, last year I refurbished and eventually sold a 1965 Raleigh Dawn that had rod and drum brakes, a Sports-style frame, and chaincase set up. That would be unheard of for a 1965 US-spec bike, but apparently popular and common in Denmark (oddball Raleighs are even still popular there: http://www.bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2012/10/still-going-old-style.html). 

I've heard of the Raleigh Canadian and seen one or two others. That dark red with the white fenders and chain guard seem to have been a feature of them. I tend to think of them as being like the Denmark Dawn and other bikes made with oddball configurations for different markets. I guess this was Canada's own variation of "export" Raleigh. I use quotes around export because Raleigh actually had factories in some of these countries, including Canada. So it may have been made in Canada, though "export" in the sense it was a Raleigh never made for the British or US market.


----------



## mre straightbar

*mine aint small*

largest frame i own thats why im keepin
put drum brake on myself had rod brakes


----------



## dinoluigivercotti

ZZ3Malibu said:


> Can anyone give me any info on this bike, Couldnt find any on the net about it. Serial number on BB is 6619 no letters or other numbers on the bike.View attachment 64166View attachment 64167View attachment 64168View attachment 64169View attachment 64170


----------

